# Ground Beef (cooked) & Wellness Super 5



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

As stated in title , i have been feeding Blitz this mixture at a 50/50 ratio for the past couple weeks.Is this bad for my 13 week old GSD.He looks good , nice hourglass shape. He loves it of course and it is helping him gain weight as he was a little underweight . I'm just concerned i might be creating an imbalance in his diet. He currently weighs in at approx 28 lbs. and need your expert opinions on this diet. His coat is softer and shines big time!! Is he getting enough minerals and nutrients this way as opposed to a straight wellness super 5 diet. In this pic taken 6-1-10 at 10 weeks he weighed 18 lbs so in the last three weeks he has gained 10 lbs. I will regulate amount as to not make him overweight for his frame .Thanks , this place is a wealth of info !!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I do similar with my 15 week old boy, but I feed the burger raw always, mixed with his Orijen kibble. He gets the raw burger every other day.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

For got to say, he is a really cute little guy!! Looks a lot like my Max.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Relayer said:


> I do similar with my 15 week old boy, but I feed the burger raw always, mixed with his Orijen kibble. He gets the raw burger every other day.


Is raw better? Is there any chance of salmonella or anything else nasty that would hurt him from raw beef of chicken, or anything else for that matter . thanks bro


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Raw won't hurt a dog. Peple feed strictly raw, chicken, pork, fish, etc. Raw is more natural and likely has more enzymes and nutritional value than cooked.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lots of good reading here...

B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Lots of good reading here...
> 
> B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums


Thanks my friend


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

what is the benifit of raw burgur? do you have to get it somwhere other than the store? store isnt bad or anything?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have read many times NEVER feed raw and kibble together. They don't digest at the same rate.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I have read many times NEVER feed raw and kibble together. They don't digest at the same rate.


I know a lot of people believe that, but I personally don't and have yet to see any credible scientific evidence to support the theory. I also don't think it's an issue at all if you feed a very high protein grainless kibble. And... LOL... the poops and the dogs overall health will tell the whole story.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Another great thing to feed at least a couple of times a week is sardines. Loads of omega 3 oils and protein. Max devours them with gusto!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Another great thing to feed at least a couple of times a week is sardines. Loads of omega 3 oils and protein. Max devours them with gusto!


ive never thought of that!


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Relayer said:


> I know a lot of people believe that, but I personally don't and have yet to see any credible scientific evidence to support the theory. I also don't think it's an issue at all if you feed a very high protein grainless kibble. And... LOL... the poops and the dogs overall health will tell the whole story.


Thats what i have been reading -they all say look at the poop. I can tell my friends its good sh!t. LOL


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

shilorio said:


> ive never thought of that!


Try it! I love 'em too, so Max and I usually split a can.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Blitz Burgh Steeler said:


> Thats what i have been reading -they all say look at the poop. I can tell my friends its good sh!t. LOL


The J. Geils Band had a song in the '70's... "First I Look at the Poop", maybe it was "Purse"


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

lol............


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Try it! I love 'em too, so Max and I usually split a can.


hahaha! so do i use to split em with my cat haha


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Relayer said:


> I know a lot of people believe that, but I personally don't and have yet to see any credible scientific evidence to support the theory. I also don't think it's an issue at all if you feed a very high protein grainless kibble. And... LOL... the poops and the dogs overall health will tell the whole story.



I couldn't agree more! The proof is in the poo! lol


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Another great thing to feed at least a couple of times a week is sardines. Loads of omega 3 oils and protein. Max devours them with gusto!


Great idea thanks


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, you will throw off the nutritional balance of the kibble if you are feeding 50/50 with burger. As a general rule, you shouldn't feed more than 25% additional stuff into kibble without balancing what you are adding.

That old don't feed kibble and raw in the same meal is a lot of nonsense and is one of the bigger raw feeding myths.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog a 4oz. raw pattie of ground
beef with his meals. i buy 10lbs of ground beef
and i make a bunch of patties for him, meat loaf
for us, 8oz patties for us.

i don't give him a pattie with every meal
because i feed my dog a lot of different things.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Blitz is on a total raw diet now and he loves it. He turned 4 mos. on the 13th,weighed in at 40 Lbs and is 20" at the wither


----------

